# USA Trains SD70 railings?



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I feel kind of silly asking this, but does anyone have some tips on getting the end railings attached to a USA Trains SD 70? Seems the peg is too big for the hole in the locomotive.

Thanks!

-Adam


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

What I've done is just grabbed a small drill bit and just twirled it with my fingers to make the whole a bit [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Railing holes on USA and Aristo are the correct size vefore painting. 

Paint t the factory makes the hole smaller and has to be removed. 

Problem with a reamer is it does not do the corners, but an xacto will.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Adam, 
See article I wrote that includes much information, including end railing installation - Title,
USAT SD70MAC experiences[/b], Couplers, railing & assembly installation, curve track operation, & speed mismatches with Aristo-Craft locos


It's a large article with over 100 pictures, so it will take time to load on your computer. 


-Ted


----------

